# Business Insurance



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi All

I am hoping to get some guidance on business insurance and likely premium costs. This year I am looking to venture into selling my freshly roasted beans at some of the local farmers markets; and will required public liability insurance as one of the conditions for being given a spot. How much should I be expecting to pay for a cover of 5m (this is the amount required by the market organisers). Hoping to get some ball-park figures from others in similar circumstances

Is there any further types of business insurance cover I should be looking at?

This is a very part-time venture at the moment and i see a market stall as a means to "test the waters". Not ready to give up the day job just yet!

I am registered with the local council, and they seem happy with the set-up in my shed.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

why not test the market and ask for a couple of quotes


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try both a comparison site and a direct seller (like Direct Line)

The nature of your business and trading history may have an effect on your premium - therefore its hard to put a price on (even as an estimate)


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Our insurance increases with our turnover which I can understand. The more you do, the more chance there is of something going wrong.

We use Hiscox for our insurance as a lot of other insurers were unable to provide cover. I think you will have more choice available due to the nature of your business


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

We use Simply Business. I think ours came in at around £75 for the year (Ice Cream Trike, used at events/in the Street).


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

@RDC8 I'm doing exactly the same as you. I've paid £305 for 1M third party and 1m for Product insurance (which I believe you'll also need) I also cover about £10k for equipment, beans etc. My home insurance covers the shed. You'll need to go to specialists, I tried Premier BusinessCare, Blackfriars, Brightside (cheapest) I also found some of them require ridiculous security, health and safety etc etc, so you need to read the small print


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks all for your suggestions and advice. Being somewhat new to the UK I am a bit overwhelmed by all the options. Will start getting serious over the next week or so and see what i can get sorted.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I use EIC Insurance brokers, based in Tring Herts.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

For the markets, I was about £80 for £5 million public liability which included product liability with Intasure. If you're concerned about having the right level of cover, speak to a broker.


----------

